# The Iron Within - FW Boarding Marine



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, so many of you will have read the short HH story Iron Within by now, I've just read it on my way to finishing Age of Darkness. 

Anyway, does anyone else think the Ultramarine, Tetrarch Nicodemus is described is exactly as the FW Boarding Marine looks? 

Plumed helm - check
Storm Shield - check
Blue Armour - check

Mine's a Space Wolf now, but still...

Rev


----------

